# Ring Out the Old - to bring in the new year at 0.99



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Ring Out the Old_ is the first in my new series, _Twelve Months of Romance_. This novella is January themed.



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

February's book, _My Lonely Heart_, is a short story and is scheduled for release on January 20.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie---

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book! Love the cover!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The January themed book is free today and tomorrow.



So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

So that I can introduce the February themed short story.



It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find a way to save her marriage.

Since the first title is free and the second only 99 cents, why not treat yourself to both?

The March title will be released in the next 30 days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find the strength to save her marriage.

*And get ready for a St. Paddy's Day blast. March Madness available soon.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_March Madness_ is not just for the Irish.



It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.

And it's raining men in _April Showers_ coming soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's St. Patrick's Day, the one day of the year when everyone wants to be Irish. Even Angie Sorelli. But what Angie really wants is to meet her new neighbor, red-haired Irishman Brian O'Malley. Too bad Brian's best friend, darkly handsome Tommy Roventi, sees Angie first.

Pop over to KB books to read the sample

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00BFN9H7S


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure and begorrah, you got the St. Paddy right instead of the usual St. Patty. St. Patty would be a saint of the female persuasion, doncha-know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

*No April Foolin'. It's raining men in this latest installment of the Twelve Months of Romance.*



April Winters may be older but she's tired of coming in second to her beautiful younger sister. When she decides to chop off her hair in protest, she gets more than she bargained for. Not one, not two, but three men pursuing her. For once, she wishes they'd seen her sister first so she wouldn't have to choose.

Print Length: 113 pages


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Are these the new covers?  Didn't you say something on another forum about new covers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> Are these the new covers? Didn't you say something on another forum about new covers?


That's the new April Showers cover. Here are the others. I'll update my sig tomorrow.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I really like them!  They are sexy and colorful and they POP.  Really great.  I was hoping you'd say they were the new ones because if they were the OLD ones and you were getting rid of them that would be a shame. They're great covers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MariaESchneider said:


> I really like them! They are sexy and colorful and they POP. Really great. I was hoping you'd say they were the new ones because if they were the OLD ones and you were getting rid of them that would be a shame. They're great covers!


Thanks, Maria. Covers can be so subjective. It's good to have another opinion.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's good to have another opinion.


Not always.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Not always.


You don't like the new covers?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You don't like the new covers?


I don't dislike them, but I prefer the old ones. To me the women in the picture frames seems more consistent with the style your previous covers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I don't dislike them, but I prefer the old ones. To me the women in the picture frames seems more consistent with the style your previous covers.


That's true, but this is a separate series and I wanted to distinguish it. The other ones were definitely prettier with the coordinating color frames around the photos.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's true, but this is a separate series and I wanted to distinguish it. The other ones were definitely prettier with the coordinating color frames around the photos.


Ignore me. I always like old stuff better than new.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ignore me. I always like old stuff better than new.


I won't ignore you because your opinion means a lot to me, but I will keep the new covers. 

Now I have to think of a thematic design for the new series. Fortunately, I have a lot of time for that. I'm only on the fourth book with eight more to go.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> but I will keep the new covers


= ignore


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the last time this sweet short story will be free. It's coming out of Select the end of the week.

It's Valentine's Day and Holly is alone again. Darren is away on business as usual and Holly doesn't know how she's going to get through the day. But with some sage advice from the rehab center's favorite patient, 85 year-old Mary, Holly just might find the strength to save her marriage.



Coming 4/20 - _May Flowers_

All her life, May knew that her older sister resented her beauty, but now that April has found the love of her life, they've grown much closer. All May wants to do now is help April plan her wedding and devote herself to her career. But fate has other plans for her as an unlikely friendship turns into a love that she hadn't foreseen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So far, Jen Prescott has been able to manage her life, balancing three kids, a job and chronic illness. Midnight trips to the emergency room are nothing new, but this time, it's one of her daughters who is ill. If ever she needed her husband, it's now. But David has had enough of sickness and announced his intention to move as far away as he can get.

Jen must start over somehow; finding a new home, finding the strength to build a new life for her children. The bungalow behind Billy Easton's house seems like a good beginning, but Jen has no idea that Billy is hiding his own pain or that her arrival will force him to face that pain.

$0.99 for a limited time

February: My Lonely Heart


----------

